# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS >  BioTech dbol and test e good to go or bunk?

## beast2

What's up gents
Hopefully you guys can help me conclude if my gear is g2g or bunk.

I recently bought from dbol and test. Both are from Bio-Tech pharmaclinico.

The dbol are dosed at 50 mg each. They came in a bottle that is labeled "Metabol" and the pills are completely white with a splitting line down the middle. (I attached pictures)

I also attached pictures of the Test E. I apologize for the quality of the pictures in advance.

Thanks fellas

----------


## derekkpapa1

G2G used both

----------


## BimmerGuy

Yeah, they're good, I've am using both currently, plus Deca . I have had 5 different orals of theirs and they are all identical white pills with no markings. So, you have to be careful when sorting them if you aren't taking them at once. ie clomi and nolva, winny or anavar , dbol , etc. they all look the same.

----------


## bsh

I'm currently on the brand also!

----------


## totalrecall

So the metabol are legit? Do you think they are properly dosed? Are we able to compare batch numbers?

----------


## mietek

dbol is usually least faked but I have seen bunk too.

----------

